# Bugsy



## Bugsy12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I lost bugsy due to his backlegs not being able to move them.:in tears::tears2::rip::cry1:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 22, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## JimD (Nov 22, 2011)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 22, 2011)

He will binky forever with Aero and Thumper (my bunnies whom I lost on the same day)


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 23, 2011)

Poor little Bugsy. He is now binkying and running free. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

Binky free Bugsy, Aero and Thumper!! You are all bunny angels now.. 
You are in our thoughts!
:bunnyhug::bunnyangel2::bunnyangel2::bunnyangel2:


----------

